# Проблема с иксами и индикаторами клавиатуры [solved!!!]

## kaktyc

Hi!

После переключения из иксов в консоль и обратно гаснут keyboard leds. 

Баг уже давно. Иксы последние (6.8.2-r2). Поискал здесь на форуме - предлагают отключить /etc/init.d/numlock при старте. Не помогает.

Клавиши сохраняют свое состояние (в смысле {num|caps|scroll}lock как бы включен, но его не видно). Повторное выключение/включение делает их видимыми.Last edited by kaktyc on Tue Jun 07, 2005 9:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dish

Аналогичная проблема. И система похожая.

Может, это баг?

Либо где-то в конфиге недописано  :Smile: 

----------

## kaktyc

Те же иксы, но под фрёй работают нормально. Буду копать в сторону джентушных патчей. Попробую собрать вообще без них, а там посмотрим...

----------

## kaktyc

Собрал без патчей - не помогло. Те же глюки  :Evil or Very Mad: 

У кого-нибудь есть похожие симптомы? Запостите, пожалуйста.

----------

## YD

Да, есть. Трабла походу не в X'ах, просто когда возвращаемся в X'ы что-то сбрасывает индикатор на клавиатуре, но X'ы наивно продолжают пологать, что он врублен, имея реальный статус переключателей. Тут трабла не в numlock, в чём-то ещё, мне просто лень копать, ибо не так часто ctrl+alt+Fx нажимаю.

----------

## ManJak

Глюк наблюдается  :Confused: 

Может кто насчет последнего XFree отзовется?

Я просто его снес с ноута, как пошла поддержка ати-дров нормальная  :Smile: 

Может, есть счастливые обладатели?

----------

## kaktyc

 *YD wrote:*   

> Да, есть. Трабла походу не в X'ах, просто когда возвращаемся в X'ы что-то сбрасывает индикатор на клавиатуре, но X'ы наивно продолжают пологать, что он врублен, имея реальный статус переключателей. Тут трабла не в numlock, в чём-то ещё, мне просто лень копать, ибо не так часто ctrl+alt+Fx нажимаю.

 

Заметил интересную особенность, что если выйти в консоль, вернуться обратно и закрыть XMMS, то лампочки опять загорятся  :Wink:  Дело явно не в XMMS, но надо покопаться, как он завершает работу и выходит. Что-то тут не чисто  :Confused: 

----------

## ManJak

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

>  *YD wrote:*   Да, есть. Трабла походу не в X'ах, просто когда возвращаемся в X'ы что-то сбрасывает индикатор на клавиатуре, но X'ы наивно продолжают пологать, что он врублен, имея реальный статус переключателей. Тут трабла не в numlock, в чём-то ещё, мне просто лень копать, ибо не так часто ctrl+alt+Fx нажимаю. 
> 
> Заметил интересную особенность, что если выйти в консоль, вернуться обратно и закрыть XMMS, то лампочки опять загорятся  Дело явно не в XMMS, но надо покопаться, как он завершает работу и выходит. Что-то тут не чисто 

 

Может, выбрать лучшего описателя и в багзиллу накатать?

Так, скажут, что фишка  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaktyc

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Может, выбрать лучшего описателя и в багзиллу накатать?
> 
> 

 

Вот оно в багзилле: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63732

Last modified: 2004-09-20

Забыли о нем наверное. Надо напомнить  :Wink: 

----------

## ManJak

------- Additional Comment #1 From  Andrew Gaffney  2004-09-20 02:01 PDT -------

...

------- Additional Comment #2 From Victor Ashirov 2005-06-06 11:56 PDT ------- (Это, наверное, господин Кактус?)

Had the same.

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2, nvidia (also tried nv)

Sometimes leds restore when closing some app (e.g. XMMS).

Интервал прикольный  :Very Happy: 

Это не забЫли, а, забИли  :Laughing: 

----------

## kaktyc

Я ж говорю, что надо напомнить  :Wink: 

Кстати, с Фрёй я ошибся. Там 6.7.0 стоит. Пойду опять ковыряться...

----------

## ManJak

 *kaktyc wrote:*   

> Я ж говорю, что надо напомнить 
> 
> Кстати, с Фрёй я ошибся. Там 6.7.0 стоит. Пойду опять ковыряться...

 

Тоже добавил  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dish

Тоже запостил  :Smile: 

Возьмем разработчиков количеством!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaktyc

Хех!

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Additional Comment #6 From Joshua Baergen 2005-06-06 19:54 PDT ------- 
> 
> Could someone please try 6.8.99.8?  If the issue still exists I'd be much
> 
> obliged if you could post the bug upstream and let us know here.

 

У меня диалап. Мне в напряг качать 44 метра. Кто-нибудь может emerg'нуть и посмотреть? Буду очень признателен  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaktyc

 *dish wrote:*   

> Либо где-то в конфиге недописано 

 

Именно! После долгого ковыряния в исходниках, до меня дошло, что дело в xkb. 

Всего-то надо в xorg.conf надо в секцию InputDevice добавить

```
Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"
```

Всем спасибо за участие! 

 :Cool: 

----------

## dish

Респект!

Спасибо за солюшн!

----------

## viy

Это как жеж тебя приперло-то  :Laughing: 

----------

## YD

(: nice

----------

## ManJak

Совершенно бесполезно, но, - главное понять  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaktyc

Самое интересное, что ведь раньше работало без этой опции. В 6.7.0 - точно. Почему теперь она нужна - хз. Видимо такая фича  :Smile: 

----------

